# Kostenloser Portal Server



## KSG9|sebastian (21. Dez 2004)

Hi Leute,

kennt ihr einen kostenlosen Portal-Server, wie z.B. den WebSphere AppServer ? Leider hab ich nur die WSAD 5.022 Testumgebung, aber keinen vollwertigen Server und das ist schlecht 

MfG

Sebastian Komander

P.S.: Jetspeed2 und Pluto hab ich schon ausprobiert, die laufen nicht sauber...zudem sind sie nicht gerade komfortabel zu benutzen


----------



## DP (21. Dez 2004)

jetspeed2 ist der erste milestone, kann daher nicht mit "fertigen"  lösungen verglichen werden.

schau dir 1.5 an.

cu


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (22. Dez 2004)

ich install grade den jetspeed2


----------

